# Daisy's Totoise Garden -- In Progress!!



## shellysmom (Oct 18, 2012)

Rise N Shine, Beautiful!!








Not finished yet, but she loves it!




Hanging out under her favorite bush...


----------



## tortadise (Oct 18, 2012)

Awesome. She looks very happy


----------



## wellington (Oct 18, 2012)

Beautiful, tort and enclosure. You have done a great job. I love you can sit on that great porch and watch. That would be my every morning coffee break, okay, morning, noon and night


----------



## Creedence (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow, looks great!


----------



## kathyth (Oct 18, 2012)

That looks just beautiful!
Can you tell me what plants you have in the pots?
Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## shellysmom (Oct 18, 2012)

The little pots have sedum, pansies, petunias, marigolds, and purslane. They're all edible, but she's not interested in eating them. So far, the only thing she wants that I've planted are flowers from the big hibiscus "trees." The wind blows the spent blooms onto the ground, and she gobbles them up. I'm also going to plant a plot of grass seed for grazing right in the middle, but she's not really that interested in grass either. The person I got her from only fed her Mazuri, so she's sort of set on that, but I just keep on trying to find other things she likes.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## DanieltheAnvil (Oct 18, 2012)

Man What a Great Spot! It looks so nice. i would sit out there for hours watching tortoises.


----------



## volcom6981 (Oct 18, 2012)

Awesome looking!


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow! That's beautiful.


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Oct 18, 2012)

Very beautiful enclosure. I'm more curious with the little head poking from the house door though


----------



## shellysmom (Oct 18, 2012)

Yellow Turtle said:


> Very beautiful enclosure. I'm more curious with the little head poking from the house door though



Hahaha! I was wondering if anyone would notice my sweet little guy! He wanted to follow me out, but I told him to just stay there and watch.


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 18, 2012)

Love it Erika, thank you for sharing...


----------



## l0velesly (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow, beautiful... that's such a nice spot for her home!


----------



## Urtle (Oct 18, 2012)

I must say beautiful tortoise and enclosure. Great work!


----------



## DrewsLife727 (Oct 19, 2012)

Love this!


----------



## safari_lass1 (Oct 19, 2012)

I love the fencing ) so quaint and cozy


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 19, 2012)

In my mind, you know you have made a great enclosure when it works for both the tortoise(s) and the human(s). In this case, it looks like you have done so very well. Great job!


----------



## shellysmom (Oct 19, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> In my mind, you know you have made a great enclosure when it works for both the tortoise(s) and the human(s). In this case, it looks like you have done so very well. Great job!



Thanks, Jacqui! Yeah, my husband wanted something attractive since it is in front of the house, so we came up with something that worked for everyone. I'll post new pics when it's completely finished.


----------



## SpeedyGontortoise (Oct 19, 2012)

Beautiful. Seems very calming for everyone.


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Oct 20, 2012)

shellysmom said:


> Yellow Turtle said:
> 
> 
> > Very beautiful enclosure. I'm more curious with the little head poking from the house door though
> ...



Well since I notice it, why not posting your sweet little guy along with your garden. I love children pics too. They are awesome.


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 20, 2012)

Looks awesome! Really nice job!


----------



## shellysmom (Oct 20, 2012)

Yellow Turtle said:


> shellysmom said:
> 
> 
> > Yellow Turtle said:
> ...



I don't have one of the baby in the garden, but here's one of my daughter spending some time with our first rescued tortoise, Shelly.


----------



## dcwolfe (Oct 21, 2012)

I love the enclosure, do u ever worry about people snatching him up because its in the front yard? I beg all the local kids love to stop by and see him.


----------



## shellysmom (Oct 21, 2012)

dcwolfe said:


> I love the enclosure, do u ever worry about people snatching him up because its in the front yard? I beg all the local kids love to stop by and see him.



Nope. Not worried. We are tucked far off the beaten path, on of a private road that I share with only 2 other people. Our house is in the middle of 10 acres, we have a looooooong driveway, and a coded security gate out front. And a couple of "guard" dogs.


----------



## lori12386 (Oct 21, 2012)

Looks awesome. I love the setup and Daisy is adorable. I am falling in love with Redfoots!


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Oct 21, 2012)

Looks awesome , love it!


----------



## dcwolfe (Oct 22, 2012)

shellysmom said:


> dcwolfe said:
> 
> 
> > I love the enclosure, do u ever worry about people snatching him up because its in the front yard? I beg all the local kids love to stop by and see him.
> ...



Wow sounds wonderful, I wouldn't worry about them dissapearing eather then.


----------



## JD9981 (Oct 23, 2012)

It looks even better in person.  I think I will be mulching Houdini's enclosure too. The two times he escaped we found him in our mulched flower beds. I love the finished look the mulch gives yours. You do have a very spoiled little girl there.


----------



## shellysmom (Oct 23, 2012)

JD9981 said:


> It looks even better in person.  I think I will be mulching Houdini's enclosure too. The two times he escaped we found him in our mulched flower beds. I love the finished look the mulch gives yours. You do have a very spoiled little girl there.



If you get mulch, use cypress. It's actually kind of fluffy, and they love to snuggle down in it.


----------



## JD9981 (Oct 23, 2012)

Will do. The reason I decided against the grass clippings (other than he seems to prefer the mulch lol) is because he loves to bury in it in his hides and I am afraid if I do his whole enclosure in it I will never find him or step on him. I think I stand a better chance of seeing him in mulch.


----------



## morloch (Oct 24, 2012)

Wow,, very pretty!


----------

